# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Check if duplicate Thread both have replies

## davesexcel

One of my biggest peeves is replying to a post and then seeing the thread has been closed because it turns out to be a duplicate thread.

I had an occasion recently where I answered a thread, then the thread was closed because it was duplicate, but the thread they left open didn't have a reply.

If there are duplicate threads, moderators should take the extra 10 seconds to see which one has a reply and close the one without a reply.

If both duplicate threads have been replied to, moderators should take an extra 10 seconds and merge the two threads together.

I have seen how easy it is to have duplicate posts. You submit a post and nothing happens, so you press submit again, sometimes you are told you can't submit a duplicate post and sometimes it just re-submits it.

Is this the case as well when starting a new thread, the OP re-submits a new thread when the they see nothing has happened the first time?

A moderator should be able to identify when a new thread has been duplicated by accident, instead of issuing the customary reply,




> This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules



Could they not just delete the duplicate and be done with it?

----------


## FDibbins

You raise valid points.  I try and see which of the duplicate threads have replies (if no replies to either, I close the latest), then  close the other 1 - or, if they both have replies, I have merged them.  I understand how frustrating it it to post something - then to see you wasted your time.  

As a guru, you have access to the veteran's forum, perhaps if you see this sort of thing happening again, you could raise it there, along with a link to the thread/s?  

I also agree that duplicates are often forum-induced - but not always.  Im not sure if it is possible to determine which was which though.  If I see that a thread is repeated, generally within the same minute or 2, in the same forum, its a pretty safe bet that it is forum induced, and I will just close 1 and move on.

(If I am guilty of any of the above, I apologize, please point them out to me - we are all human and make mistakes)

----------


## Alf

To err is human, to forgive is divine.

We forgive you.

Alf

----------

